# Would You Choose Your Pet Over Your Sibling?



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2018)

Most pet owners have said that, of they were forced to choose between their pet or a potential romantic partner, they would choose their pet, a decision with which I do not agree, but one that I shall nevertheless respect.

However, what if a pet owner was forced into a situation in which they needed to choose between their _sibling_ and their pet? Surely, most people have a sufficiently strong bond with their sibling that they would choose their sibling?

What does everyone else say about this? Would you choose your sibling or your pet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dayscanor (Jun 11, 2018)

Well I consider my dog and cat like family members so....

I would be choosing between my sibling and my son and daughter.

Which bond do you think is stronger?


----------



## Gin (Jun 11, 2018)

can't speak authoritatively since i'm an only child, but i'm not one to place unconditional value on blood relation in general so i guess it would depend on my relationship with the sibling and how much i cared for the pet

romantic partner makes far less sense to me 'cause that's someone you explicitly choose to be with, so one would think they'd be more important to you than a pet

tl;dr my priority order would be

people i love/care for > pets i love > everyone else

you don't necessarily have to love your siblings so they could fall on either side

also keep up the dog threads ddj, possibly my favorite shtick of yours so far or at least top 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Most pet owners have said that, of they were forced to choose between their pet or a potential romantic partner, they would choose their pet



Where is the source for this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Where is the source for this?



Several users in my previous thread about dogs said that, but I really do not care enough to find those posts, as this is not a research paper that is being graded.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Several users in my previous thread about dogs said that, but I really do not care enough to find those posts, as this is not a research paper that is being graded.



@Island

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 11, 2018)

@Mider T

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 12, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Several users in my previous thread about dogs said that, but I really do not care enough to find those posts, as this is not a research paper that is being graded.



Quote them, because I haven't read any such thing in that thread.


----------



## Roman (Jun 12, 2018)

I mean, I have a dog, and there's no way in hell I'd save him before saving Futaba. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jun 12, 2018)

I would choose my dog over myself.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Virus (Jun 12, 2018)

I definitely would choose Pie-O-My over you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 12, 2018)

This entire question depends on whether the bond between you and your siblings is strong enough to pick your sibling over your pet or not. There are two requirements for this. Either:

The relationship between you and your pet is strong, or your pet has been a constant companion for an extended period of your life.
The relationship between you and your sibling(s) is weak, or if you guys are estranged from each other stemming from consistent traumatic/personal issues.
But then, I would think that most people would choose their siblings over their pets the majority of the time, simply because the concept of blood is thicker than that of water anyways.

@DemonDragonJ What are your perspectives on this topic?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 12, 2018)

Of course, coz my brother is a dick(that's my personal opinion) and I would erase him from existence, if I could.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2018)

Roman said:


> Quote them, because I haven't read any such thing in that thread.



Here are some posts that were made in that thread:



			
				Harmonie said:
			
		

> You should be lucky your girlfriend even tolerates your dislike of dogs. If I somehow mistakenly began dating someone that could not tolerate my dog, that individual would be out the door.





			
				Harmonie said:
			
		

> My dog is a part of my family. Although she may not be human, she is very much a conscious being with feelings, and those feelings matter. As I said, she is family, and she has been family for quite a while. Giving her up for some relationship would not only be heartbreaking for both us, but immoral in my mind. I can't do that.





			
				Xiammes said:
			
		

> If my girlfriend disliked video games then that wouldn't bother me, if she didn't want me playing games then we wouldn't be together. The same concept applies for pets and hobbies.



That is only three posts, but my idea still has merit.



ShieldsPlease said:


> @DemonDragonJ What are your perspectives on this topic?



Do you really need to ask such a question? If, for some reason, you do, of course I would choose my brother over any pet that I happened to have, except that I have no intention of keeping any pets of any species.



Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Of course, coz my brother is a dick(that's my personal opinion) and I would erase him from existence, if I could.



Please tell me that you are not being serious about that; how can you actually have such an opinion of your own brother, your own flesh and blood?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 12, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Here are some posts that were made in that thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Now I am serious(despite not being serious many times). Let's say that he wasn't kind for me many times, since 15 years. I was a kid at that time and I didn't care a lot about that. However, when he had started to make fun of my notes at school and criticize my way of life, I started to be serious and do whatever it takes to show him that he shouldn't mess with me.


----------



## Sequester (Jun 12, 2018)

I wouldn't even need to think twice. I never had a pet that transcended its station in life.

Maybe if I had a pet like the ones you see in movies, that have complex cognitive functions.... All my pets in my life have been dumbasses though... I mean they were cool, just dumb as shit.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> No. Now I am serious(despite not being serious many times). Let's say that he wasn't kind for me many times, since 15 years. I was a kid at that time and I didn't care a lot about that. However, when he had started to make fun of my notes at school and criticize my way of life, I started to be serious and do whatever it takes to show him that he shouldn't mess with me.



I am very sorry to hear that, and I now must ask: what is wrong with your brother? How could he actually treat his own sibling in such a manner?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Please tell me that you are not being serious about that; how can you actually have such an opinion of your own brother, your own flesh and blood?


I don't know why you can't seem to shake the idea that some people don't care for their siblings.  Some people don't even speak to them so they're pretty much strangers.  Once you're an adult and leave the nest it's up to you who you want in your life.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 12, 2018)

Dog - Licks peanut butter off my balls

Sibling - Owes me $1,700


idk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2018)

I am almost afraid to start a thread such as this one, given how everyone has been reacting to my other threads, but I shall do it, nevertheless, as I feel obligated to continue my current path.

Most people who have siblings love their siblings very much, and most people who are in serious relationships love their partners very much, as well. Therefore, I wonder; if a person was forced into a situation in which they had to choose between their partner or their sibling, whom would they choose?

For me, it would not be an easy choice, but I would likely ultimately choose my brother, because, as I have said before, he is more important to me than anyone else in the world and I would give my life to save his. I can assure everyone here that it would be a difficult choice, and I would not simply regard my partner as being unimportant, but I have known my brother for his entire life (and nearly all of mine, as well) and we also share our DNA, so there is no way that I could not ultimately choose him.

What does everyone else say about this? If you had to choose between your spouse and your sibling, whom would you choose?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I don't know why you can't seem to shake the idea that some people don't care for their siblings.  Some people don't even speak to them so they're pretty much strangers.  Once you're an adult and leave the nest it's up to you who you want in your life.



I believe that blood relationships should supersede all other relationships and loyalties, and that belief is one of my core values, an essential aspect of my being and my identity; if you do not like it, that is your problem, not mine.



Smoke said:


> Dog - Licks peanut butter off my balls



Please, _please_ tell me that you are joking about that; most people are very disturbed by the idea of zoophilia, and I am definitely one of those people.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2018)

Why are you obsessing over this?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that blood relationships should supersede all other relationships and loyalties, and that belief is one of my core values, an essential aspect of my being and my identity; if you do not like it, that is your problem, not mine.


Sorry, but that isn't always true.  Ask an adopted kid who the feel more loyal to, or heck, who they consider their actual parent.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Why are you obsessing over this?



I was prepared for responses such as this one, and I was worried that perhaps I should not make such a thread, but, to answer your question, I believe that familial bonds should supersede all other relationships and loyalties, and I also am sad that my brother has been spending so much time with his girlfriend, soon-to-be wife, and less time with me.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Sorry, but that isn't always true.  Ask an adopted kid who the feel more loyal to, or heck, who they consider their actual parent.



One of my friends, whom I have known for thirteen years, is adopted, as is his brother, so neither he, nor his brother, nor their parents, are related by blood, yet they are a happy family, so I, unfortunately, cannot argue with your words (by coincidence, this is the same friend who shall soon be married, meaning that he has not been spending as much time, if any, with me or the other friends in our group).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was prepared for responses such as this one, and I was worried that perhaps I should not make such a thread, but, to answer your question, I believe that familial bonds should supersede all other relationships and loyalties, and I also am sad that my brother has been spending so much time with his girlfriend, soon-to-be wife, and less time with me.


It's only natural.  She is his new priority.  He is starting a new family.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 12, 2018)

DDJ, your original post said, 



DemonDragonJ said:


> *Most pet owners have said that, of they were forced to choose between their pet or a potential romantic partner, they would choose their pet*



Now, you cited two posts by Harmonie and one by Xiammes to back up your point. First, you lied. "Most pet owners" is not an amount consolidated by two members on this forum. Have you ever taken a statistics course? This is not how you put together an adequate sample size. 

Second, those quotes do not corroborate your claim. 

A) They talk about a romantic partner, not a sibling.
B) They both mention the timeframe of dating, which is when you're still shopping around for a mate, meaning likes and dislikes play a part if you see yourself marrying that person.

You have no apposite merit here.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 12, 2018)

Are you going to be all right when your brother has a child? Your obsession toward him and anyone that takes the spotlight away from you, coupled with your dislike for "wild beasts" like "infants and dogs" troubles me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is only three posts, but my idea still has merit.



Dude, what you're saying and the posts you're using as proof don't match up.

Harmonie is talking about a general situation where if she had the chance to pursue a relationship with someone who couldn't tolerate her pet, she wouldn't take it. That's not at all about choosing who to save in a life or death situation between her romantic partner or her pet. That's about what qualities she doesn't see fit in a potential suitor.

Xiammes's post is similar in this respect. He's saying he wouldn't mind if a partner didn't like video games in general, but wouldn't tolerate it if his partner told him to outright stop. That's not even remotely the same subject matter as what you're alluding to. Also, I remember your response to this post was in complete agreement:



			
				DemonDragonJ said:
			
		

> I shall grudgingly admit that I can understand that; Lady J has no interest in _Magic the Gathering_ or _Dungeons & Dragons,_ but, if she wished for me to stop playing those games, that would be a major problem for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 13, 2018)

Spouse


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very sorry to hear that, and I now must ask: what is wrong with your brother? How could he actually treat his own sibling in such a manner?


There is a big age difference between us(I'm 19, while he is 37). Maybe as a kid, I wasn't perfect, but talking to 4-5 years old kid, like to an Adult isn't very smart. When he had said something, what I didn't appreciate, I tended to  be mean(example:I used dog-looking toy, which works like water gun and doused his face with it). When I had went to Junior High School, he made a few stupid comments about my notes at school(my average grade from 9 years is 4.93/6.00). It made me nervous, because I worked hard to achieve it(I often didn't go sleep until 2-4 a.m.). During his school years, he wasn't that good. I know, that it could be harder in the past, but I don't know, why he said something bad about my notes. In 2015 I started studying in High School. I had a few problems with my health, because of my own vault. After a few months, he said something, that I didn't appreciate(I don't like, when someone threatens me, because I   play computer games, eat only sweats or don't sleep at night. It is my business. I am 19 and I'm responsible for myself, even if I do things bad for my health). On December 24th, I had tried( I was a bit arrogant) to force him to clarify, why he was talking about myself without letting me know. I told him "We have never been brothers. Even, if you can change your future, you won't change your past"(I can explain, what I meant, but not here). After that, he wanted me to repeat and pushed me. I would punch him right in the jaw with pleasure, but in the room (exluding us) were his wife and my aunt. I didn't want  to have problems with law, so I stopped myself from using force. When my father came home, he stopped attacking me verbally and physically, because he is afraid of him(I honestly don't afraid, coz we are in good relationship).  He also said "How many friends do you have?". He used the fact, that I don't have too many friends(from my age group, I have 2-3 mates and one true friends. I would explain, but it is a longer story). If I were him, I wouldn't mess with me(one person, who I hate died, because of Cancer. The other two from my former school have health problems-one girl is in hospital and second can't do sport and she is getting tired fast). 
My brother drives motorcycle and I want to hear one day, that he had a crash with a car or breaks stopped to work(I know, that God may punish him).  I'm not against people, I respect their opinions and don't judge them by reputation(until they don't do something bad to me). But, when someone thinks that "you are younger and aren't right" or people discriminate you, because of being "other" than people from your town", I won't hesitate to curse those people and think about them in worst way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that blood relationships should supersede all other relationships and loyalties, and that belief is one of my core values, an essential aspect of my being and my identity; if you do not like it, that is your problem, not mine.



I'm taking a huge risk asking you this knowing the sort of person you've shown yourself to be lately.

Say that you found out that you've been adopted, and the ones who raised you are not your genetic parents. Your blood relatives have not once shown themselves to you throughout your whole life.

One day, your biological mother shows up for the very first time, wanting to connect. You carry out a dna test which confirms she is indeed the woman that gave birth to you.

One week after you meet your genetic mother, you find yourself in a situation where you have to choose between the life of your foster mother, as in the one who spent the last 30 years raising and caring for you, and your genetic mother. Who do you choose?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Spouse



Yeah


----------



## Ashi (Jun 13, 2018)

I don’t think I could live with myself if I let my brother die

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 13, 2018)

Are you going to write horror stories based on these what-ifs? Because every premise starts with losing someone important.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Jun 13, 2018)

spouse

not like I don't like my siblings, we're just quite distant since that's how my family rolls.


----------



## Island (Jun 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> we also share our DNA, so there is no way that I could not ultimately choose him.


But with your spouse, you can produce more people who share your DNA.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sassy (Jun 13, 2018)

There would be no in between for me I would sacrifice myself first before I let either of them die. I couldn't choose either or the other because both arguments are valid one point you've got your spouse/significant other that you hold dear and if you truly love that individual and they truly love you then it's golden (unless their not the one and you don't believe in love then what would be the point in choosing them?) but then again you also have your sibiling if they truly love and care for you and you the same then of course you'd choose them. However there's always that indication that I firmly believe that blood isn't always thicker then water, sometimes their is families that are more dysfunctional and dangerous then others. 

But coming back to the whole point I couldn't choose I love them both would die for them both and sacrifice myself first before I would ever let either one die.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 13, 2018)

So is this thread about would you just choose your spouse over your sibling or is it about choosing one and letting the other one die because i don't see letting one die in the opening post but some people are saying that so im confused.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2018)

Island said:


> But with your spouse, you can produce more people who share your DNA.


If it were up to DDJ, he would produce with people who share his DNA.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Island (Jun 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> If it were up to DDJ, he would produce with people who share his DNA.


Holy shit, lmao. This was scathing.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 14, 2018)

From the responses that I am seeing here, it seems like the answer to this question most likely depends on the relationship that you have with your siblings, or the person that raised you. Since the topic here is headed in that direction...



DemonDragonJ said:


> . I shall admit that I would be more likely to choose the woman who raised me, because she is the one whom I have known for my entire life and helped me with everything.


I think that this seems like a reasonable point of view; the bond between a person and his guardian is extremely important here, especially if it is a strong one.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 14, 2018)

Mider T said:


> If it were up to DDJ, he would produce with people who share his DNA.


Is this the part where the Westermark effect kicks in at full force?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 14, 2018)

Ya know the answer already. However, I don't plan to have a spouse. It would be waste of money(children:food for them, books to school etc.). You will spend your money for thing, that your girl wants(make-up tools or expensive clothes). I'd like to be single. I have a home already, money on account in bank. I also plan to graduate from university(in 2023), so I don't need anyone(bar me).


----------



## Island (Jun 14, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> However, I don't plan to have a spouse. It would be waste of money


You're... the anti-DDJ.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 14, 2018)

Island said:


> You're... the anti-DDJ.


Whatcha mean?


----------



## Eros (Jun 14, 2018)

Husband of course. It's a contract, a vow, an oath. To break it without a good reason is just wrong. However, I'd prefer not to be in that position. Your family shouldn't put you in such a ridiculous position in the first place.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would presume that an opposite of me would be someone who hates their family but loves non-human animals, is terribly racist and sexist, believes that humans are better without modern technology, and thinks that the world has too few people living on it.


In that case, I'm not an oposite of you.  I like animals very much. However there are some of them, that  I hate(spiders for example). I also don't hate my family(nobody from my father's side and  few people from my mother's side-I have my reasons). I only don't like motherfuckers who stick their noses in the other peoples' business(if it doesn't harm them). I'm not sexist(personally I don't care about those conflicts). However, I don't like to be worse than woman at something(I sometimes try to improve myself in that situation). I'm not racist too. I even feel sorry for immigrants, when I hear that people from my country bully them(even people who are from Poland, but have a father from an exotic country). I can tell you more about me, and why become who I am. However, it will be quite long story(longer than 1 or 2 cup of coffee).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 15, 2018)

Smfh.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 15, 2018)

In the case that I was not clear, my previous post means that I love my family, but dislike non-human animals, am very egalitarian, believe that technology has improved the world, and believe that the world is currently overpopulated.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In the case that I was not clear, my previous post means that I love my family, but dislike non-human animals, am very egalitarian, believe that technology has improved the world, and believe that the world is currently overpopulated.


If you really like that kind of questions, I can tell you the story of my life.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2018)

^He means animals btw, he knows there is no such thing as a "non-human animal"



Island said:


> Holy shit, lmao. This was scathing.


It _was _until somebody removed the smiley.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> ^He means animals btw, he knows there is no such thing as a "non-human animal"



Is that so? In that case, what do you call every animal that is not a human?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is that so? In that case, what do you call every animal that is not a human?


An animal.

Because when you speak to somebody and you say "animal", nobody assumes you're talking about a human.  Because if you were you would say "human" or "person".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 16, 2018)

What is the context of choosing between them? Is it life or death? I'd prioritize my siblings. If my siblings are being selfish and tell me that we aren't family any more because I own a pet, they can get fucked till they get over it. My mother and fathers side of the family are very different, my mothers side is very close but they always fight and are always angry at each, my father side will get into shoot outs and then fuck off to different parts of the country and never see each other again till a funeral. I take after my fathers side in that context.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 16, 2018)

There are way too many variables that comes to play here in a situation like this, I think.

There is no clear answer to this question because a person’s relationship between his/her sibling as well as his/her pet vary from one person to another. 

However, it is likely that the majority of people here would have a strong enough relationship between their sibling(s) that given the choices, most people here would side with the one that they spent their time with ever since they were children.


----------



## Plexa (Jun 16, 2018)

The blood of the covenant is thicker than the water of the womb.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> An animal.
> 
> Because when you speak to somebody and you say "animal", nobody assumes you're talking about a human.  Because if you were you would say "human" or "person".



You do know that humans are animals, also, do you not?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> You do know that humans are animals, also, do you not?


Humans are apart of the Animal Kingdom in science, but nobody calls humans animals if you aren't having a scientific discussion because that's stupid.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Humans are apart of the Animal Kingdom in science, but nobody calls humans animals if you aren't having a scientific discussion because that's stupid.


Humans are only animals with mind.


----------



## Plexa (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm trying to get my head around the inspiration of this thread, being people choosing their pets over their animals because I think you're grossly misunderstanding what that concept generally entails. Normally people don't quite mean that they're willing to divorce their long-term partner because they don't like an animal they've bought, or anything close to that variable.

I have no idea what your romantic experience is like, but when you start to date someone it very rarely becomes an all guns blazing, full blown commitment where you have to abide to your partner's every whim. If any of the girls I'd taken home had requested I got rid of my cat, I would have been... pretty surprised. When you begin to date someone, you may like each other but you're still close to strangers, and there are plenty of boundaries you don't cross. Asking someone you may not even have a foreseeable future with to lose a creature they've already developed a bond with is generally one of those boundaries.

Furthermore, the actual idea of choosing between your pet and your partner is pretty bizarre, and I imagine there would be some kind of compromise in that scenario. But, for future reference, if your partner threatens to leave you because you won't get rid of your pet, that's a huge warning signal for who they are as a person. And if they don't threaten to leave you, I don't understand what the problem is.

At any rate, this thread itself is completely incompatible with that scenario, because it assumes that people outright love their pets more than their lovers, and disregards any other factors which might affect their decision. It would be more plausible to outline a scenario where you've moved in with your sibling, and then your sibling announces that they want to get rid of your dog. Do you agree, because your sibling's your blood relative and apparently what they say goes? Or do you disagree, because that dog is your personal property and your companion, and you have a life and bodily autonomy of your own?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 16, 2018)

Plexa said:


> I'm trying to get my head around the inspiration of this thread, being people choosing their pets over their animals because I think you're grossly misunderstanding what that concept generally entails. Normally people don't quite mean that they're willing to divorce their long-term partner because they don't like an animal they've bought, or anything close to that variable.





DemonDragonJ said:


> That is completely unfair to me; why should I be the only one who is making sacrifices?
> 
> 
> I would much rather have a car or child over a pet, because a car provides an immediate tangible benefit, and children can eventually pay back the money that their parents spend on them, but pets are essentially a money pit.
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Plexa (Jun 16, 2018)

I think I'm starting to get it a little better now.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 17, 2018)

Well, there are certainly days where I'd choose my pet over my siblings


----------



## Yamato (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't have a sibling so hah! I get my pet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah, I love my pet dog Canti.

Say hi.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2018)

I have said this before, but if I knew someone would save an animal over a stranger, I would let them die in any situation. 

My siblings would take priority over a pet. A stranger would take priority over a pet. My enemy, providing they are not scum, would take priority over a pet.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 16, 2018)

I'd choose the human who hopefully has the actualization to save other pets so it's kind of the bigger long term choice.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2018)

My little sister would always come first.


----------



## Plexa (Jul 20, 2018)

Gunners said:


> I have said this before, but if I knew someone would save an animal over a stranger, I would let them die in any situation.
> 
> My siblings would take priority over a pet. A stranger would take priority over a pet. My enemy, providing they are not scum, would take priority over a pet.



But someone who would save an animal over a stranger would not take priority over a pet.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2018)

Plexa said:


> But someone who would save an animal over a stranger would not take priority over a pet.


I'd let my pet die too, just to send home the message that it is about me not wanting to save their life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Jul 28, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> My little sister would *always *come first.



Have you seen Oreimo?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2018)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Have you seen Oreimo?


No....


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Jul 28, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> No....



I recommend it. You will probably enjoy season one. Maybe season two as well.

If your spouse/future spouse while holding your pet, both fell into a lake at the same time as your little sister, who would you save first? 

A)Spouse + Pet
B)Little sister


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2018)

Heart Over Blade said:


> I recommend it. You will probably enjoy season one. Maybe season two as well.
> 
> If your spouse/future spouse while holding your pet, both fell into a lake at the same time as your little sister, who would you save first?
> 
> ...


I don't have an spouse so I wouldn't know that anwser. I'm 23 years old.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2018)

Gunners said:


> I have said this before, but if I knew someone would save an animal over a stranger, I would let them die in any situation.



Donald Trump and a gerbil are hanging suspended over a vat of boiling acid. If you save one the other falls. Who do you save?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 29, 2018)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Donald Trump and a gerbil are hanging suspended over a vat of boiling acid. If you save one the other falls. Who do you save?


Trump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2018)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Donald Trump and a gerbil are hanging suspended over a vat of boiling acid. If you save one the other falls. Who do you save?


The gerbil .

I'd auction that shit off as a mascot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

